# Netzwerkverbindung



## XeraBC (29. Dez 2005)

Hi,

gibt es nicht irgendwelche vorgeschriebenen Klasssen für eine Client-Server verbindung, über die ich Pakete schicken kann.

Würde mich über ein paar Stichwörter sehr freuen!.

Ciao


----------



## foobar (29. Dez 2005)

Na Klar, RMI, SOAP, CORBA etc.


----------



## André B. (29. Dez 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6033  :wink:


----------

